# Long Train Runnin' - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Doobie Brothers - Long Train Runnin': a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great song - thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LfHSZHLLEA


----------

